# A researcher rode more than 5,000 miles with Uber and Lyft and discovered the biggest differences



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://m.sfgate.com/technology/bus...-more-than-5-000-miles-with-Uber-13345975.php







On the surface, there may not appear to be much of a difference between Uber and Lyft.

But there are more subtle differences only an ethnographer might notice, and even then, only after riding more than 5,000 miles with ride-hailing drivers across the United States. That's exactly what Alex Rosenblat, a researcher at the Data & Society Research Institute, did for her new book "Uberland: How algorithms are rewriting the rules of work," which was published October 23.

Most of the subtle differences, the ones only a seasoned driver or rider might take account of, all come down to how the respective companies treat their drivers. Despite a number of pushes to classify drivers as employees - and thus entitle them to things like a minimum wage, insurance, and benefits - both Lyft and Uber still consider them independent contractors.








"Among most drivers I meet in person, and the countless number I've observed in online forums," writes Rosenblatt, "there is a near-universal consensus that Lyft treats its drivers better than Uber."


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


Is that Caitlin Jenner?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


No. Who ?
Pretty . .



Working4peanuts said:


> Is that Caitlin Jenner?


I like " Natural" eyebrows !

This should be interesting.
Who stocks the book ?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No. Who ?
> Pretty . .
> 
> I like " Natural" eyebrows !
> ...


Dude! That's a dude!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Dude! That's a dude!


Proof
Although the trachea area of the throat is somewhat suspect.
Still pretty.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Proof
> Although the trachea area of the throat is somewhat suspect.
> Still pretty.


Be kind....she is sorta kinda a serious UP lurker


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Be kind....she is sorta kinda a serious UP lurker


So tell.
I SAID she was pretty.
Is that not nice ?
Who ?


----------



## Jree (Feb 20, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> Is that Caitlin Jenner?


Lmao


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

She has the same type of neck as actress Sandra Bullock. In fact this girl kind of resembles a young Sandra B.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You guys are incredible. Look closely...
it's *emdeplam *

I hate Lyft more because they annoy the shit out of me with stuff like their "you missed a ping" bullshit. Yes, yes I did miss that ping... AND I DID IT ON PURPOSE! Hahahaha! Screw them. (From a Lyft 4.99 driver)


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Lyft has just as much contempt for us drivers as uber. Driver over saturation.

Removing the option to report an underage minor or no child seat and get compensated for wasting our time/op exps. after we cancel.

Adding pax while on route without our permission.

DF''s that take us way out of our way and often don't even get us halfway to our destination.

They lie about pickup times and make it difficult to easily shut app off with one step. I could go on and on.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

5000 miles?

That's like 5 weeks in my market.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Lyft has just as much contempt for us drivers as uber. Driver over saturation.
> 
> Removing the option to report an underage minor or no child seat and get compensated for wasting our time/op exps. after we cancel.
> 
> ...


Seriously. I hate gryft just as much as boober. They do all the same slimy things that Boober does


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Media uses ethnologist like this to deposed corporate leaders they don't like just like they do governments.

corporate raiders get all the press they need to create corporate insurrection. then they genocide the masses and sell their children's organs


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


*Marsha Brady?







*


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

I haven't liked that Lyft hasn't been showing the distance/ETA on ride requests for a few weeks now, but (knock on wood) they haven't managed to dupe me into ridiculously long pax pickups. In the same time, Uber has sent me numerous absurb 15-20 min/7-9 mile+ ride requests.

And unlike Uber, Lyft is actually willing to consider the driver's side of disagreements, view dashcam footage, and consider the possibility of unfair ratings.

And I know for a fact that Lyft does actually remove shitty passengers from the app. With Uber, I had to be surprised by a ride request from a passenger a month after I was informed by them that not only would we be unpaired but that they would be removed from the app.

For even minor driver issues, Lyft also just seems to be slightly more easily accessible.

That's just been my experience.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> "Among most drivers I meet in person, and the countless number I've observed in online forums," writes Rosenblatt, "there is a near-universal consensus that Lyft treats its drivers better than Uber."


Nonsense.

This is like asking, "which do you prefer, dogshit or horseshit?". Any experienced driver knows that there are subtle diffences between the two, but overall each is as bad as the other.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> This is like asking, "which do you prefer, dogshit or horseshit?". Any experienced driver knows that there are subtle diffences between the two, but overall each is as bad as the other.


Horseshit, It's mostly hay.
My Jack Russell eats horseshit when visiting the stables

Did I go off topic?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah Lyft has better jackets.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

here2der said:


> I haven't liked that Lyft hasn't been showing the distance/ETA on ride requests for a few weeks now, but (knock on wood) they haven't managed to dupe me into ridiculously long pax pickups.


When I was bored earlier last week I quizzed Lyft on why they had taken away the ETA from their pings. Their response was, obviously, ridiculous.



















<No further response>


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No. Who ?
> Pretty . .
> 
> I like " Natural" eyebrows !
> ...


Yeah he is somewhat pretty.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Among most drivers I meet in person, and the countless number *I've observed in online forums*," writes Rosenblatt,


Where is my $$$ Royalties. ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> She has the same type of neck as actress Sandra Bullock. In fact this girl kind of resembles a young Sandra B.


I like Sandra Bullock.



BetterGet5Stars said:


> Media uses ethnologist like this to deposed corporate leaders they don't like just like they do governments.
> 
> corporate raiders get all the press they need to create corporate insurrection. then they genocide the masses and sell their children's organs


You are just SO CHEERFUL TODAY !

( i think Corporate Raiders quit eating human hearts as general practice around the time of Atilla the Hun)



Fozzie said:


> You guys are incredible. Look closely...
> it's *emdeplam *
> 
> I hate Lyft more because they annoy the shit out of me with stuff like their "you missed a ping" bullshit. Yes, yes I did miss that ping... AND I DID IT ON PURPOSE! Hahahaha! Screw them. (From a Lyft 4.99 driver)


FINALLY AN ANSWER !

So is that your FINAL Answer ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PioneerXi said:


> 5000 miles?
> 
> That's like 5 weeks in my market.


Ive done 400 mile days. Before 12 hour limit.
Still a Lot of riding.
So who stocks the book ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I deleted it...seemed kinda mean and sexiest
> 
> I seriously might take a peek at the book though.


Deleted mine then.

Back on track, they both suck.

Uber dropped the plague that is Charlotte Surge here recently. I've been doing a LOT more Lyft. They're slower but the PT extends the whole trip. Uber's flat Surge sucks balls.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> Deleted mine then.
> 
> Back on track, they both suck.
> 
> Uber dropped the plague that is Charlotte Surge here recently. I've been doing a LOT more Lyft. They're slower but the PT extends the whole trip. Uber's flat Surge sucks balls.


One thing I agree with reading the story....Lyft did one up Uber by having the tips from launch. I also agree with having better passenger conversations on Lyft.

Haven't used Lyft much in 2018, but pretty close to 3,000 trips on Uber, and 3500 from Lyft is enough to weigh in on it.

If Lyft only left the PD bonus the way it was earlier and maybe just lowered the percentages on the driver take. I'd probably still be driving Lyft 99% of the time, but driver saturation and the fact there's probably 3-1 chances of a Uber ride quicker than Lyft based on preference in my market, did me in with them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the fact we have 24 hrs to rate a pax. Gives them a chance to tip.
I like the fact that a 3* and your not matched again.
Plus seeing the destination just before you get there.

However I'm biased towards lyft since I was once deact by boober over a laying pax service animal. In which my service flee is now 25%. vs 20%.

Just so happens I got dog on a shorty today. Haven't had one in months. 2*, Then the guy tips the insulting dollar. oh well.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Read the article and disagreed with her. Thought she went into it with a preconceived notion and it stuck.

I did a poll here and was polar opposite of her findings.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-vs-lyft-survey.278332/


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

The thing with SB was her voice and to me it's super annoying now. her youthfulness is due to the penis treatment;
http://uk.businessinsider.com/sandra-bullock-talks-about-getting-penis-facial-2018-5



tohunt4me said:


> I like Sandra Bullock.
> 
> You are just SO CHEERFUL TODAY !
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Read the article and disagreed with her. Thought she went into it with a preconceived notion and it stuck.
> 
> I did a poll here and was polar opposite of her findings.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-vs-lyft-survey.278332/


I agree.

If I had to pick one, I'd have to say I like Uber better, for the simple reason that they don't sound like the whiny, nagging, biotching spouse you should have divorced 10 years ago. Uber doesn't send you this, for example:










@@@@ off, Lyft! Who do you think you are, lol.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

No pay for long PUs, having to say you're there and not forewarning passenger, less pay and the passive aggressive _stuff. _

Big time Fish


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Be kind....she is sorta kinda a serious UP lurker


Then Alex shoulda come to my town during her odyssey, I could have taken her to the Gourd Festival (yes, a real honest to G'awd gourd festival) and told her all about Lyft's shenanigans in our area.

I don't turn on Lyft unless I'm in the big city, less likelihood of getting a ping 20 miles away.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

emdeplam remember I've always been nice to you...well usually anyways.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> No pay for long PUs, having to say you're there and not forewarning passenger, less pay and the passive aggressive _stuff. _
> 
> Big time Fish


Yeah, they just don't get it.

Of all the children who attempt to get rides with me, 90% of them come through on the Lyft app. That is another reason why Lyft is garbage... obviously when you get a minor you can't just cancel the ride otherwise it counts as a driver cancellation which leads to you getting a threatening message or email that you'll be fired if "there are further incidents of this behaviour". @@@@ off, Lyft; I'm not 8 years old. And now, waiting 5:00 to no show the pax often doesn't work - when I press the "Call" button in the app nothing happens and when the "No Show" button finally appears, the cancellation is not treated as a no show but a driver cancellation which again leads to the passive aggressive threat from Lyft against my account.

So now what I do is call Lyft support at each underage pax pickup attempt and have them remove the ride from my screen and pay me the $5 cancellation. This is again a pain in the arse because it takes 15 - 20 minutes on hold, then you may get a moron who doesn not know how to remove an active ride, claiming that they cannot do that, so you have to repeat the process.

You can't easily cancel rides from minors, you can't phone or text ahead to have them verify their age etc etc. All these constraints and restrictions, all this very tight control yet Lyft claims we are not their employees.... they really do suck balls. Much worse than Uber now.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Lyft gave me an Amp and a Jacket. Nothing from Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> No. Who ?
> Pretty . .
> 
> I like " Natural" eyebrows !


Me too. Makes me wonder (fantasize) about what else might be natural. 
I grew up on hairy hippy girls in San Francisco in the late 60's.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

There's no way Lyft treats drivers better. Maybe 2-3 years ago. But Lyft has a growing list of s**tty actions against drivers. They capped surge in my market to 100%, they nag me about everything from "picking up passengers before you arrive at the location" when the pin is misplaced, to "passengers contacting you after you have picked them up," which I don't even understand, adding riders to my queue that I didn't agree to accept, refusing to upgrade rides to XL telling me "simply ask the rider to cancel and re-request as XL," which I refuse to do - that's what I pay them for, sending me pings from 30-40 minutes away, notifying me via text every time a rider cancels a request, not displaying how far away a rider is, not letting me choose "XL only," forcing me to sift through 50 regular pings, offering weak bonuses during peak hours that aren't even worth it...

Nearly everything they do is a big F U to drivers.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Both are dirt.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


Haven't got a clue.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


 Pretty woman and talented writer. Say hi to Hoda!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


Pretty sure I Shuffled her a time or two


----------



## makeitupinvolume (Oct 31, 2018)

so this "expert" rode 5000+ miles but didn't bother to sign up, drive for 1, get $2 after costs like its 1971 & do any actual real reasearch, just anecdotal drivers many who lie for tips or out of desperation to keep their jobs?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

makeitupinvolume said:


> so this "expert" rode 5000+ miles but didn't bother to sign up, drive for 1, get $2 after costs like its 1971 & do any actual real reasearch, just anecdotal drivers many who lie for tips or out of desperation to keep their jobs?


 Yes that sounds about right


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

makeitupinvolume said:


> so this "expert" rode 5000+ miles but didn't bother to sign up, drive for 1, get $2 after costs like its 1971 & do any actual real reasearch, just anecdotal drivers many who lie for tips or out of desperation to keep their jobs?


I have it on shaky authority that she vomited multiple times in Ubers and Lyfts to test the system


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> I have it on shaky authority that she vomited multiple times in Ubers and Lyfts to test the system


LMAO! What better way to get a very accurate and no filter response. Another way would be to spout the glories of Uber to the driver so he/she educates the rider on the reality as the drivers see it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

makeitupinvolume said:


> so this "expert" rode 5000+ miles but didn't bother to sign up, drive for 1, get $2 after costs like its 1971 & do any actual real reasearch, just anecdotal drivers many who lie for tips or out of desperation to keep their jobs?


Great point, M.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As they say, follow the money trail.

As of this writing / date. Since uber raised there mininum trip fare and per minute. It would be wiser of me to uber only in OC and LA counties. Lyft only in the IE. Other areas, YMMV.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, they just don't get it.
> 
> Of all the children who attempt to get rides with me, 90% of them come through on the Lyft app. That is another reason why Lyft is garbage... obviously when you get a minor you can't just cancel the ride otherwise it counts as a driver cancellation which leads to you getting a threatening message or email that you'll be fired if "there are further incidents of this behaviour". @@@@ off, Lyft; I'm not 8 years old. And now, waiting 5:00 to no show the pax often doesn't work - when I press the "Call" button in the app nothing happens and when the "No Show" button finally appears, the cancellation is not treated as a no show but a driver cancellation which again leads to the passive aggressive threat from Lyft against my account.
> 
> ...


Seems there ought a be a lawsuit on this alone.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

She rode over 5k miles, but only states facts that are easily researchable. Lyft acts like they are the good guys. In reality they are worse than uber because uber will atleast tell you what they are doing. No commerical accounts on lyft so no booking fee and no airport fee. No primetime at the airport only around it to lure drivers in. Send pickups 30+ minutes away. Advertises on bus stops. The list goes on why lyft is worse than uber


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

To me, the main difference in driver treatment between companies are these:

*Uber tells the truth* in a straightforward manner, and doesn't care whether you like it or not. Lyft lies to drivers, and tries to bully them, like they are elementary school kids. ("Your acceptance rate is LOW!" when it's 100%.)
*Uber's rare promotions are legit. * Lyft's are 90% sucker bets...and that's being kind. You have to _really_ read Lyft promotions to realize they are designed to pay zero.
*Uber is much busier than Lyft* in my market. If I have a week of 5:1 Uber:Lyft -- Lyft has had a banner week. Usually it's more like 8-10 to 1 in Uber's favor. When it's busy, I just turn Lyft off -- sometimes for weeks at a time.
In my market, most Lyft pax are locals. The vast majority of my tourist/business pax use Uber.
I'm sure the most important differences (to drivers) between Uber and Lyft are primarily market-based. One company may be stronger than another in certain markets. Here, Lyft has neither the pax base nor driver saturation that Uber has. Therefore, pickup times are often too long to accept, and cancellations are very frequent.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Well said, Jim. Here its 7 or 8 to one. Uber's favor. 

-------------------

The more I think about the article, kinda POed. Its anecdotal bias, me thinks. If she prefers Lyft and took 300 lyft's and 200 miles worth of uber, not exactly scientific. But more importantly. Most folks will say they like who they work for. Sounds bad to complain. 

Did the article say what the ratio was? 

LoL. Considering this crowd. That we are sticking up for uber? That's telling.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Selling a story/ book

Once again YOU are the product


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> DF''s that take us way out of our way and often don't even get us halfway to our destination.


There are only two times that the Lyft DF _might _be effective.

1) You are parked at the North Pole and want to head south.
2) You are parked at the South Pole and want to head north.

I say might because Lyft would send you in the right direction to begin with, but after that you could obviously be sent anywhere.

The worst DF I have had from Lyft was when they diverted me 2 miles off the freeway to some dweeb who requested a multistop wait-and-return shopping trip to the local 7-Eleven. @@@ off.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Well said, Jim. Here its 7 or 8 to one. Uber's favor.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> ...


The article said she took a lot more Uber rides than Lyft.

But what does that mean? That she got a lot more complaints about Uber than Lyft when she asked drivers? Of course she did.

The part that always gets me with these stories is the tipping thing. They always make a big deal out of Lyft offering in-app tipping from the start.

But there are only three relevant facts today, in 2018: 1) both companies offer in-app tipping today, 2) *neither Uber nor Lyft pax tip* frequently enough to matter, and 3) driver revenue is based on ride payouts -- not tips.

So how busy it is on an app is much more important than whether or not the app offers seldom-used in-app tipping.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


Who is this dude again?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What I want to know is,... What was / is the total amount paid for all of those 5000 trips ? Then who paid for all of them ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What I want to know is,... What was / is the total amount paid for all of those 5000 trips ? Then who paid for all of them ?


5,000 miles...not trips.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Proof
> Although the trachea area of the throat is somewhat suspect.
> Still pretty.


Thats not an Adams apple thats an Adams Pineapple


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

JimKE said:


> 5,000 miles...not trips.


Pffttt,... My question still stands.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What I want to know is,... What was / is the total amount paid for all of those 5000 trips ? Then who paid for all of them ?


Did she tip?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Steelersnut said:


> Did she tip?


LoL!



JimKE said:


> The article said she took a lot more Uber rides than Lyft.
> 
> But what does that mean? That she got a lot more complaints about Uber than Lyft when she asked drivers? Of course she did.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction, Jim! To late to edit but really shoots my thought down. And agree with yours.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There are only two times that the Lyft DF _might _be effective.
> 
> 1) You are parked at the North Pole and want to head south.
> 2) You are parked at the South Pole and want to head north.
> ...


i one time had a gryft DF set to take me north east and the filter took me 6 miles south west. obviously cancelled on the passenger when i saw where she was going. well done gryft!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Biggest difference? I don't know but one rider says Lyft drivers smell better than Uber drivers!! I forgot to ask her if she's been riding with deadmile


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Biggest difference? I don't know but one rider says Lyft drivers smell better than Uber drivers!! I forgot to ask her if she's been riding with deadmile


That's cause we don't give a crap...or maybe we do just a lil!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> i one time had a gryft DF set to take me north east and the filter took me 6 miles south west. obviously cancelled on the passenger when i saw where she was going. well done gryft!


Yep. The last one I got like that, I was headed due west on my way home. The pickup was only a block from my position, so I took it. But Lyft was trying to get me to head due east, on a Prime Time-free trip back into the epicentre of downwtown traffic gridlock. Nope. The pax was shouting and swearing at me for refusing his ride but there was nothing I could do except leave him curbside F'ing and blinding.


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> Did she tip?


She said she'll tip in the app!


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

Every time I get asked if I like Lyft or Uber better, I reply by saying that is like asking me if I want a kidney stone in the left of the right kidney. Neither are really great options. But if I had to choose, Uber is 7-8 times busier, and has a higher class clientele on average.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Seen her in your backseat? She spent A LOT OF TIME on UP! Can you guess who???


daaaayum shes hot! is bnn related to cnn?



JimKE said:


> 5,000 miles...not trips.


5,000 miles....no tips. 
there fixed your post


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

got a p said:


> daaaayum shes hot! is bnn related to cnn?
> 
> 5,000 miles....no tips.
> there fixed your post


Uh...


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

got a p said:


> daaaayum shes hot! is bnn related to cnn?
> 
> 5,000 miles....no tips.
> there fixed your post


How can anyone possibly have 5000 trips? I am impressed. That's serious research! I love this chick!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

exnihilodrive said:


> She said she'll tip in the app!


LoL


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I drove more than 5000+ miles each on both in about one month respectively. Actually, 8000+ miles on Uber. What I got is wrongfully accused of insulting their over protected service rep. by the security guard at green light hub. The experience at pink depot is not any better. I asked why my acct. was deactivated, the guy they made me to wait for said I've to file a claim to get it, then turned around, wrongfully accused me of threatening to file a claim against the Pink. Both are just childish play to senior citizen like us. Ignore them, I mean, ignore their ipo's.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Proof
> Although the trachea area of the throat is somewhat suspect.
> Still pretty.


By "trachea area" do you mean Adam's Apple?



Seven77 said:


> Horseshit, It's mostly hay.
> My Jack Russell eats horseshit when visiting the stables
> 
> Did I go off topic?


Horse shit isn't bad at all compared to dog shit, which stinks to high heaven. Horses are vegan, you know...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Proof
> Although the trachea area of the throat is somewhat suspect.
> Still pretty.


I agree. Definitely appears to have been born a dude. There's a lot out there in entertainment. Just do some youtube searches for "transvestigation" and keep an open mind.

Men and women have different skeletons and facial features that give it away if you were born a man or woman.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I agree. Definitely appears to have been born a dude. There's a lot out there in entertainment. Just do some youtube searches for "transvestigation" and keep an open mind.
> 
> Men and women have different skeletons and facial features that give it away if you were born a man or woman.


Ugghh, dude. You don't also happen to believe in Chem trails and flat earth do you?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> Ugghh, dude. You don't also happen to believe in Chem trails and flat earth do you?


Check out Eddie Bravo and Alex Jones on flat earth


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, anyone who believes Flat Earth are up there with:


Holocaust Deniers
Anti-Vaxxers
Chem-trail Believers
9/11 "Inside Jobbers"
QAnon Believers
Some seriously damaged people out there. The Internet is shit because it gives these people with demented views equal voice to rational people who believe in the scientific method and identifiable proof.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ugh, I have a friend, lovely lady, but her husband is right up there. Antivaxx, QAnon, Don't trust anything mainstream type.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Yeah, anyone who believes Flat Earth are up there with:
> 
> 
> Holocaust Deniers
> ...


Don't forget


Climate change deniers
Tariff proponents


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't forget
> 
> 
> Climate change deniers
> Tariff proponents


Hear, hear! Same exact thing.

It's not surprising that most of these people do not have more than a high school education. The dumbing down of America, with all of its Anti-Intellectualism (I knew a co-worker in South where I sold insurance that was ostracized by his family for going to college in the city...) is a huge reason why we have the problems in America that we still do in 2019...


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Quit driving and stop whining.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://m.sfgate.com/technology/bus...-more-than-5-000-miles-with-Uber-13345975.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure why people still think Lyft is any better or treat drivers any better, especially since they use tactics to try to bully and intimidate drivers into accepting rides (dangerous and aggressive pop-up screens, emails, and texts and trying to trick drivers into accepting requests by not showing pick-up times so they can threaten them if they cancel), their resistance to and sneaky avoidance of paying drivers bonuses, their ridiculously high $2500 insurance premium, and their constantly deactivating riders for canceling rides are all worst for drivers than Uber's practices in these respective areas.

I've heard from riders that have met or contract with Lyft in areas outside of rideshare that their executives are the ones spreading the BS that drivers like and prefer working for them - all Lyft's agenda to seem like a friendly, caring company while they lobby against governments to keep driver pay low. And I almost forgot until I saw it mentioned by someone else how Lyft makes it difficult to turn off the app and adds stacked rides without your acceptance that would count against you if you cancel (which is not even supposed to be done with independent contractors, as opposed to employees). They're just as slimy and low-down as Uber, if not more so.

Uber is bad in other ways, which evens them out to be equally bad. Plus they both pay pittance and find ways to decrease even that. Where is the "neither" option in the survey?



The Gift of Fish said:


> When I was bored earlier last week I quizzed Lyft on why they had taken away the ETA from their pings. Their response was, obviously, ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 270282
> 
> ...


So in essence, they're assigning rides without giving drivers the information they would need to determine if it would be profitable or decide if they should take it but will deactivate you if you cancel them too many times. That seems like what an employer would do with an employee, not an independent contractor.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

I think she is lilcindy


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> Ugghh, dude. You don't also happen to believe in Chem trails and flat earth do you?


lol the guy with the science fiction username and wolfboy display picture telling people they're out of it is the ultimate kettle calling the pot black


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol the guy with the science fiction username and wolfboy display picture telling people they're out of it is the ultimate kettle calling the pot black


Yes. You're right: a video game I played as a kid about a Roman Warrior coming back to life and gaining magical powers means I can't tell people that anti-science bullshit is ridiculous. My bad.

...


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> This is like asking, "which do you prefer, dogshit or horseshit?". Any experienced driver knows that there are subtle diffences between the two, but overall each is as bad as the other.


Sometimes dogs eat horseshit. It's supposed to be good for them.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Lyft HQ had a party / event yesterday for women drivers (was Int'l Women's Day). Yummy cheese treats and a $20 Shell gift card. You'd think Uber, with its history of misogynistic management, would wanna do something like this-- but no love for the ladies from Uberdick.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

jenijazz said:


> Lyft HQ had a party / event yesterday for women drivers (was Int'l Women's Day). Yummy cheese treats and a $20 Shell gift card. You'd think Uber, with its history of misogynistic management, would wanna do something like this-- but no love for the ladies from Uberdick.


I'd prefer better pay so I can get my own cheese and gas.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

It's like asking drivers:

Which would you rather have, cancer or AIDS?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://m.sfgate.com/technology/bus...-more-than-5-000-miles-with-Uber-13345975.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With LA drivers there's nearly universal agreement Lyft is worse than Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> It's like asking drivers:
> 
> Which would you rather have, cancer or AIDS?


Did you hear that they've cured their second AIDS patient. yea. In London. With stem cells. Very recently. 
We might have a cure for AIDS.

Also, I'd want to know: What kind of cancer? some are very curable. My wife had cancer of the thyroid. Doc said that "If God tapped me on the shoulder and said "Good news, bad news. You have to get cancer. Good news is, you get to choose what kind." He said he'd choose Thyroid cancer. Very, very high survival rates - not fast moving, usually doesn't spread, not aggressive. 
Kind of off topic ... but, I know chit.


----------

